# Fenty Beauty Galaxy Makekup Collection



## thejmaya (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi guys, I figured I would make  a post about the Fenty Galaxy Collection. I didn't see one on here and I recently purchased a few Fenty items. I Fell in love with the galaxy palette and the KILLAWAT highlighter  is to dieee for. I watched a couple review on Fenty this review made me fall IN LOVEE with the green galaxy shadow and the Kilawat highlighter.    (mod note: link removed)
What do you guys think about the Galaxy collection and other Fenty items?


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 3, 2018)

I believe there's some discussion in this thread - Fenty Beauty by Rihanna


----------



## thejmaya (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank You! I am new to this forum and Im still seeing how everything works.


----------

